# Newbie from PA



## doodledo (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi
Guess what I got for Christmas?? A top bar system. I have never dabbled in bees so I am new. I am located near New Stanton and would love to join the group from Washington PA. I have lots to learn and this is where I am going to start. Any good advice you can give me will be well appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fryeer (Dec 28, 2009)

top bar hives are not frendy to making good honey and are hard to move when filled with bees "dont like them"!!!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome to the forum "doodledo" & "Fryeer"

Doodledo there is a TBH section in the forum where TBH people have a lot of information on them.

Fryeer you posted in the welcome section fo the forum not the diseussion section Have a Nice day.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome Doodledo,

What type of bees (breed) have you in mind ?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## fryeer (Dec 28, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> Welcome to the forum "doodledo" & "Fryeer"
> 
> Doodledo there is a TBH section in the forum where TBH people have a lot of information on them.
> 
> Fryeer you posted in the welcome section fo the forum not the diseussion section Have a Nice day.


well when I figer out how this web page is layed out I wont do that


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Great have fun we all think it is :thumbsup:

Ask questions when you need to.


----------



## fryeer (Dec 28, 2009)

test test


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hi,
My name is Carrie and I started my top bar hive last spring,and I am anxiously awaiting to see if they make it through the winter. We had alot of rain this summer, and I may not have had enough honey stores. 
I also have a broken leg right now, so I hope they last until a warm day and I am healed enough to give them some sugar. 
I have learned alot, and learned that them more I know, the more I need to learn. It has been fun, joyous and satisfying. If I lose the hive, I will start a new one. 
There are lots of TBH sites, with Liam Goble in Penn State being the closest mentor, experienced TBH beek that I know. I am personally mentored by 
Joey at www.customwoodkits.com via internet and cell phone, and he has been great, I cannot articulate the love of bees and educational gift this man has. 
Good luck, and private message me if you want to get together in the spring, or you have any questions, 

Carrie


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm located near wheeling and would love to meet with you and Carie in Washington PA sometime.
And then there were 3.


----------



## Alf57 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice to see all the new beeks in western PA, I am located about 30 minutes west of you. I personally run 50 or so langstroth colonies, so I do not know much about your TBH. Check out the following website http://www.honeybeehabitat.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx, they appear to be working with Beeline Apiaries of Bedford, PA. They may be a local source for additional equipment.
Good luck with your bees this year.
Al


----------



## doodledo (Dec 29, 2009)

Dave I am willing to meet. I am new and I cant learn enough.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

You have plenty of time to read more than you need before spring. But, The #1 Thing! Order your bees. Your first year is for learning hands on. With bees in the hive your questions on the forums will be more targeted. You will get a lot of answers and will have to adjust to your own comfort level. So I say order those bees and learn by doing. I will help you all I can.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Al, 
Are you the beek I met at the Southside Farmers Market? I bought buckwheat honey....


----------



## Alf57 (Feb 24, 2009)

To Laurelmtnlover,
Yes, Carrie I met you at the Southside market in late Nov. Sorry to hear about your leg. Hope you will be well enough to tend your TBH this spring.

For those who are new to beekeeping, you may find the following link useful, http://beaver.extension.psu.edu/Agriculture/Beekeeping_pre.html . Penn State Cooperative Extension is sponsering two beginers beekeeping seminars plus a Two Day Seminar here in western PA. The dates are in February. Granted, the emphasis is not on TBH, but there should be good info for the beginer to the advance beekeeper.
Hope to see a few of you there.
Al


----------

